# Patrick the Pitbull..



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

This dog was thrown away with the trash and left to die. He almost did. Here is his story.. he is still not out of the woods, but doing better. 
Pictures are very sad.. shows a VERY thin dog, but his recovery and loving people too.. 

Blog here:


http://www.ahscares.org/showarchive.asp?id=775


----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2011)

I have one problem with this type of story and it is not directed at laura, now there will be hundreds or thousands of people offering to take this dog in, but they never seem to want the thousands waiting in shelters to die.


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

I know.. it happens where i work too.. makes you want to do a sob story on every single animal.. 
or lets remove an eye on every generic black cat and make up some story about how it happened.. so people will flock to the shelters to adopt them! 
ugh.. people..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Sad!!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor, poor innocent baby.

I am with David on this one though. I am so happy for this little dog that he was found and that he has a second chance, and I am just heartbroken by the torture and pain he endured, but this happens every single DAY. Maybe years of looking at things like this has hardened me, but I think the lucky ones are the ones that are euthanized. They don't starve, they aren't beaten, they don't live for years in a no kill shelter because no one wants them, sad, lonely, watching the people walk by and no one wants them...

They are putting all these resources into this one little dog. They could be helping SO MANY that have just minor problems, maybe a bad case of fleas, or need to be fixed, or need a little obedience training. I don't begrudge this little dog his second chance at all, but what if once he is healthy he develops severe food aggression and is in appropriate for adoption? Then what the heck are they going to do with him?

If people would care HALF as much about the "median" (ultimately savable animals) cases as they do about the severe ones, the world would be a 100% better place.


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

kyrah.. i SO HEAR YOU!!!
and agree.. 
the media will use this to pull the heart strings of people and they will donate money.. i hate when things get used like this.. but his case will also help others in the money that is donated for him. what they dont use Will help others.. Vicious ugly circle. 
and he is evidence at this point..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 31, 2011)

I am happy for Patrick and hope his story inspires people to do more. I wish him this life's every happiness.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor Patrick. I'm glad he was rescued. However I'm pretty skeptical of people who profess to be able to read animals' minds. Especially when the dog talks back in human english. I can understand folks like Cesar, the dog whisperer, who reads dog body language, but to actually know what a dog is thinking and interpret for us? No...I don't think so.


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

Yvonne.. I was skeptical of that such thing too.. the animals arent 'talking per sey' they show pictures to the person and the person then interprets.. I have seen this done, have heard stories and have a very good friend who does this. She is not a freak, and is very spiritual.. its pretty amazing the things she tells... some make little sense,, some will blow you away.. 
its almost a religion.. and not for everyone.. and thats ok.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2011)

To be honest all I think dogs think about is eat, sleep, poop, repeat


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 31, 2011)

kyryah said:


> .... they don't live for years in a no kill shelter because no one wants them, sad, lonely, watching the people walk by and no one wants them...



What about the ones in the no kill shelters who make it almost impossible for anybody to adopt the dog? We have one of those in this area and unless your rich, don't even think about trying to get one of their dogs. So sad, so many dogs living for years in there and never getting to be a special friend or family member.

I am so glad I no longer work for a shelter and have to make those agonizing daily choices as to who lives and who dies because there are no people wanting them. I personally have this thing for adopting older dogs that most folks don't even look at.


----------



## Candy (Mar 31, 2011)

No matter how this dog got help, I am so happy he did. Poor thing.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 1, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > .... they don't live for years in a no kill shelter because no one wants them, sad, lonely, watching the people walk by and no one wants them...
> ...



I know exactly what you mean. I have seen some of the "rescues" in this area charge FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS to adopt a purebred dog. That is SELLING, I don't care how they spin it. Even some of the places that charge $150 I find ridiculous. 

I volunteered at a no kill place for 6 years. The entire time I was there, there was this dog, Dakota, a Shepherd mix that I called "momma." I couldn't take her myself, I already had as many dogs as I could handle, and she was there the ENTIRE TIME. She was still there 4 years AFTER I stopped going. TEN YEARS? Can you imagine 10 years in a cage? I took her for walks and tried to make her happy, but poor, poor dog...


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 1, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> What about the ones in the no kill shelters who make it almost impossible for anybody to adopt the dog? We have one of those in this area and unless your rich, don't even think about trying to get one of their dogs. So sad, so many dogs living for years in there and never getting to be a special friend or family member.



When I was looking to get a second Chihuahua, I contacted a Chihuahua Rescue and told them I was interested in one of their dogs, and that I felt I could offer her the perfect home. I emailed the lady to tell her more about me, and how this dog would be taken care of. I explained that my mom works from home so they are basically never alone, we go for walks daily, etc. I was denied because I do not have a fenced-in yard. She was very rude.

I ended up getting a Chihuahua from a breeder. My next dog will be from a shelter though.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2011)

Sad to say but some rescues have a lot of nonsense rules, that would prevent some dogs from being placed, that or they are secret hoarders.


----------



## Kalina (Apr 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > .... they don't live for years in a no kill shelter because no one wants them, sad, lonely, watching the people walk by and no one wants them...
> ...



I agree, I used to work for a shelter and they made it increasingly difficult for people to adopt the animals. We were stuffed to the rafters with dogs, yet the management thought it would be a good idea to raise prices and make it more difficult to adopt, crazy!! I love older dogs too, I would always show them to potential adopters first, I also took a couple of years off the age too.. ;-)


----------

